# Can't find my money tree spawn point



## AndrewGK (Apr 30, 2020)

Ok - so I am trying the trick to get all of my stones in place - like this video suggests:






So I have my garden area set up - mannequins EVERY FREAKING WHERE.    

Of course, I thought I set up the mannequins to fill every spot in or near where a rock may respawn - and 2 days in a row a new rock respawns somewhere that I didn't properly mark off with a mannequin.

And now I can't find at all where the money tree spawn point is (the gold glowing spot) - been ALL over my island like FOUR times already and cant find it.   

Does anyone think that since I am trying this trick to force rocks to spawn where i want them, that somehow i have blocked the money tree respawn from occuring?
Please help.  I depend on my money trees every day for my income.


----------



## evrhystgames (May 1, 2020)

I'm not sure if I can properly answer this, but I am in the EXACT same situation so I think you may be right. 

I did the mannequin trick, messed up two days in a row but today I can't find my money tree spot despite scouring my island.  I assume the money tree follows the same rules as the rock since it needs a 3x3 space to grow, but I imagine the rock takes priority.  If this is the case then, our rock trick should be working for both of us starting soon!

I made this account to respond to you because this is such a niche problem to have!


----------



## Bioness (May 1, 2020)

The money tree has stricter spawning requirements than the rocks. It cannot spawn next to flowers and paths, but rocks can.


----------



## AndrewGK (May 1, 2020)

evrhystgames said:


> I'm not sure if I can properly answer this, but I am in the EXACT same situation so I think you may be right.
> 
> I did the mannequin trick, messed up two days in a row but today I can't find my money tree spot despite scouring my island.  I assume the money tree follows the same rules as the rock since it needs a 3x3 space to grow, but I imagine the rock takes priority.  If this is the case then, our rock trick should be working for both of us starting soon!
> 
> I made this account to respond to you because this is such a niche problem to have!



Thanks for the feedback! 



Bioness said:


> The money tree has stricter spawning requirements than the rocks. It cannot spawn next to flowers and paths, but rocks can.



Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## stiney (May 1, 2020)

Yes. I couldn’t find the spot for the last two days in a row. Weeded and sold some flowers and cut/dug up some trees, and it was back today. 

The weeds had gotten out of hand while I wasn’t paying attention. I like how they look but not that much!


----------



## Waitingwondering (May 3, 2020)

Yes I’m having the extract same problem. I didn’t try the rock spawn trick as such. Although I did do something similar but on a smaller scale. My rocks kept spawning in my flower beds where I’m trying to breed new colours. So to stop them from spawning there, I filled my flower beds with item leaves and tools and anything else I could find to force them to spawn somewhere other than in my flower beds, which worked. However since then I haven’t any bell spawn spot appear and I don’t know how to fix it. I can’t find any info online and it’s becoming increasingly frustrating. Has anyone found a fix for this issue? Thanks in advance


----------

